# [gelöst] Kernel mit bestimmten GCC-Flags kompilieren

## LinuxTom

Hi Leute,

ich verzweifele bald. Ich finde nicht herraus, wie ich meinen Kernel eine bestimmte GCC-Direktive zur Herstellung bei make mitgeben kann. Hierbei geht es um "-mno-movbe", da ich auf dem Zielsystem einen Atom habe jedoch den Kernel in KVM erzeuge (geht schneller) und KVM movbe noch nicht unterstützt.

Wo kann ich das einstellen?

Bei dem ganzen Rest dieses Gentoo-Systems hilft CFLAGS. Aber leider eben nicht beim Kernel, den ich nicht über genkernel erzeuge.Last edited by LinuxTom on Sun Dec 22, 2013 4:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

ich hab mal gehört, dass es KC(PP)FLAGS gibt, aber ich hab das noch nie probiert. also selber vorher nochmal nachforschen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich glaube sys-kernel/genkernel scheint die Lösung zu werden. Mal probieren.

```
genkernel --splash --no-install --no-clean --kernel-cc="gcc -mno-movbe" --utils-cc="gcc -mno-movbe" --menuconfig all
```

----------

## LinuxTom

Ja, das ist die einfache Lösung. Jetzt muss ich nur schauen, was genkernel genau alles macht. System läuft.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Beim Linux Kernel werden die Cflags über das Makefile gesetzt /usr/src/linux/Makefile), die Varibel dafür heißt HOSTCCFLAGS .

----------

## theotherjoe

Bin gerade auf deinen thread gestossen, LinuxTom.

Anbei mein vorgehen fuer die kernel compile flags:

in der datei ~/kernenv findet sich:

```
#export KCFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -msse4a -O2 -pipe"

#export KCPPFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -msse4a -O2 -pipe"

export KCFLAGS="-march=bdver2  -O2 -pipe"

export KCPPFLAGS="-march=bdver2 -O2 -pipe"

```

via source ~/kernenv werden den env variablen {ueber|(ge}schrieben.

ich habe die anweisung in der ~/.bash_profile:

```
if [ -e ~/kernenv ]; then

     source ~/kernenv

fi

```

----------

## toralf

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Jetzt muss ich nur schauen, was genkernel genau alles macht

 supi, vllt. siehst Du dann auch eine Lösung für den (minor) Bug 426338  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Der Bug 426338 ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, doch ich achte mal drauf.

----------

